# Early morning walk with the trio



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

As it was a beautiful morning i took my camera along with me today....


















Dexter








Roxi!!








Archie has spotted a rabbit!! (he didn't catch it)


























The boys!!


















Here is a couple of my foster dog!! she is a sweetie....Archie has a way with the ladies!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs....beautiful pic.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

What a beautiful morning and also beautiful pics of your doggies


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you both of you


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

I love that last pic, typical male showing off, but the lady is so not impressed!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Emraa said:


> I love that last pic, typical male showing off, but the lady is so not impressed!


LOL she is actually quite a floozy  hmy: she is leading my boys astray!!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Fantastic photos. The ladies should be flattered that such a gorgeous boy would show an interest in them!


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

love your photos your dogs are lovely, x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful dogs!! I love the last pic :laugh:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely pictures - my fav is Archie in the long grass.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

I love seeing your pics when you post..Stunning dogs..


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi, great pictures and all stunning dogs,


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your lovely comments.


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

lovely pics and lovely dogs


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, love the one with him on point


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> As it was a beautiful morning i took my camera along with me today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking dog's nothing better than an early morning walk


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Great looking dog's nothing better than an early morning walk


Your right there  especially when you know it's gonna be a nice day


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Your right there  especially when you know it's gonna be a nice day


your walk's look almost like mine


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, beautiful dogs


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely dogs, look like theyre having fun x


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

Superb photo's. What beautiful dogs you have.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow your dogs are absolutely stunning and your walk looked fantastic! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you again everyone


----------

